#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Why C programming language is best for beginners?

## Bhavya

With a wide range of programming languages available these days with the massive programming information spread out on the Internet, It can be difficult for a beginner like me to know where to begin. Therefore, when I ask my friends who are in the programming field the suggest me to begin with the C programming language. So I would like to know why C programming language is best for beginners?

----------


## Kyle Arnold

you need to develop logical thinking if you want to become a programmer in the future. So the C language is one of the most understandable language in this case . Also a lot of programming languages are based on C .

----------


## Bhavya

> you need to develop logical thinking if you want to become a programmer in the future. So the C language is one of the most understandable language in this case . Also a lot of programming languages are based on C .



Kyle Arnold, Thanks for your reply , can you tell me what are the ways to develop logical thinking?

----------

